# I know y'all love me but this is nuts



## mudbug (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't been around lately as much as I used to be for various and sundry and even various reasons.

Imagine my surprise when my Private Message thingy up in the corner of the page says that I have 65534 unread PMs.  My inbox shows no such thing.

I know some of you miss me, some of you love me, some of you like me, and most of you have never heard of me - but I really doubt that 65534 individuals have PM'd me.

For any reason.

Except maybe buckytom, just to bug me.

Mods, could you look into this little piece of wierdness for me?  

I'll try to hang around more often.

thanks,
mud


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2007)

Mudbug I miss you.


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2007)

Why won't you write back to me?


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2007)

Where are you Mudbug?


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2007)

Please answer me. pleeeeaaase!!!


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok... I admit it, it was me PMing you 65,000 of those times wonderin where the heck you were at!!!!    I can't claim the other 534.  

Anyhow... welcome back and YES, we do love you!


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2007)

GB did the other 534....


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2007)

OK in all seriousness Mudbug, click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page. You will be able to open a ticket and our new tech guy (you might notice him online as Tech Admin) will be able to look into it. It could have to do with the new upgrade the site just went thought.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks, geebs and sattie (geebs, you are about to have another baby, so quit stalking me - it's undignified; and sattie, why don't you love me as much as geebs does, sniff sniff?).

will contact Tech Man.................


----------



## redkitty (Aug 20, 2007)

Lolol!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 20, 2007)

oops, got it backwards.  sattie loves me more than geebs does.  geebs, what went so  wrong?!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago, mudbug.  I reported it and before anyone really had a chance to investigate, it went away on its own.  My inbox showed over 65,000 new messages.  I was floored since my PM box doesn't even hold anywhere near that many.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 20, 2007)

I know, it's gotta be something strange, Katie. 

even bucky and goodweed don't have the stamina for that many messages.................

I have notified Tech Man.  I presume he will clear this all up soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Bug!  I love ya too!  Apparently not as much as geebs and sattie though - geez, I didn't know a run for your affections was "on".    My PM's will have to start after supper - gazpacho, shrimp, and wine come first - I need some energy for all those PM's I'm going to have to send!  Good to see you BTW.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2007)

65000+!  Nope.  I don't have the stamina.  Now back when i was a child (at age 21 or so), maybe.  But then again, the internet didn't exist yet.  And when I think about it, the home personal computer didn't exist yet.

Have ya checked out the hot-tub action over at the Pit?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 21, 2007)

heck, the wheel was a new invention, huh gw?

'bug, i am only responsible for the post that are listed as prime numbers, divided by it's square root, plus 1, minus the date.

throws the censors off.

don't worry, you haven't missed anything. no important "ideas" have been submitted that aren't already covered.


----------



## middie (Aug 21, 2007)

How come nobody misses me while I'm gone ??
Mud where have you been ? Everyhing okay ?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 21, 2007)

middie, we're just so used to looking straight over you that we don't always notice when you're gone. the only way to tell is when my knees feel a draft. 

more top secret government work, huh agent 'b?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2007)

_Geez Bug,_
_if I'd know it took that many PM's to get your attention, I'd have added some more to the list Good to see ya!_
_kads_


----------



## mudbug (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks elfie, GW, brother bucky, middie, and kadesma

no secret govt work (I'd hafta kill you then, and that wouldn't be fun), just alternating between busy or bored/boring

GW, yes, i have checked out the new hot tub and it is FINE.  Be back there soon, I hope.

Miss being here at DC but haven't felt like I've had anything to add lately so when I log on I usually just read up on what interests me, and I'm way behind on everything.

Techo Man came thru and fixed the inbox problem, altho I told Buck it was his doing to make him feel good.


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2007)

A guy's gotta maintain a rep, right?


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 26, 2007)

Is anyone else still seeing this happen on here?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Tech Admin said:


> Is anyone else still seeing this happen on here?


 
I've never seen it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

.............And Miss Mudbug is AWOL Again!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2007)

No, I'm here, I'm here, Uncle B!

Just had too much stuff going on lately to attend to my friends here like they should be.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Miss Mud....I been waiting on you to show back up so's I could fix you your plate that I promised. So sometime today, I'll have it ready fo you!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 27, 2007)

mudbug said:


> No, I'm here, I'm here, Uncle B!
> 
> Just had too much stuff going on lately to attend to my friends here like they should be.




I have missed you, Mud!!  But like you I have been way too busy.  Getting time to be on the computer seems like a luxury these days.  I guess that is what happens when you are doing a new job.


----------

